# Cross-cut saw sharpening



## nmurph (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know where else to post this, so you are the lucky forum. I picked up a two-man cross-cut. I don't know much about it, but I want to have it sharpened. Can someone make a good recommendation? I would prefer it be on the east coast, the southeast would be even better. But I want it done correctly!!


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 14, 2011)

Murph, I'm sorry I can't help with your question. But, I thought I'd through this pic in for fun. This is a hand saw my Dad used for limbing out trees, shortly after WWII. I found the helper handle somewhere and added it on cause it looked good. That blade is about 3' and he'd make cuts that big. He used to sharpen all of his hand saws, and I still have some of the tools like the gizmo for setting the teeth. I think it indexes on the blade and when you squeeze the handles it bends the tooth to the proper "set". He died at age 81 and still had biceps the size of grape fruits. If I run across some one skilled in sharpening I'll get you in touch, Joe.


----------



## TNMIKE (Jun 14, 2011)

Woody at United Saw and Tool in Asheville, NC is a wizard on crosscut saws and handsaws. His prices are very reasonable too. I highly recommend him.

United Saw & Tool CO in Asheville, NC | 903 Old Fairview Rd, Asheville, NC


----------



## TNMIKE (Jun 15, 2011)

I would recommend wet sanding the blade before i had it sharpened. Many times the etch will become visible on the blade after this is done.

Handsaw Blade Cleaning by Bob Sturgeon - Restoring vintage and antique woodworking tools - wkFineTools.com


----------



## AT sawyer (Aug 10, 2011)

*Just saw your post*

If your saw is as good as rarefish 383's Atkins one man (#390?), you should get it filed properly. There are a few filers in the southeast who will swage the rakers and hammer-set the teeth old timey style, though even a short saw will take several hours to do it right. Small saws don't sing like the big ones, but will cut quick, especially with someone on the helper handle. A well-filed saw will pull noodles out of even dry hardwood.


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 10, 2011)

I've done it using the proper size half round file. I didn't have to take enough off to have to 
reset the teeth or adjust the rakers.

You might try some local hardware stores, many have arrangements with sharpening services. I picked up a set of Disston carpentry saws at a tag sale cheap and had them sent out, they are better than new now.


----------

